
Show HN: Text-message based app to discover artists playing at Coachella - sanjeezy27
Hey Everyone 
￼
Me and a buddy have been working on this project that send an automated text to you every day with a new artist playing at Coachella.<p>We wanted to make this for people who wanted to find new artists playing at Coachella but don&#x27;t have time to check out every artist individually.<p>Just text this number hi and you&#x27;ll get a text every morning with a countdown and a new artist of the day.<p>+1 (650) 539-0580<p>We saw that there were a lot of similar applications that were mainly built in web or mobile app based formats. I find these pretty cumbersome for most people as it is hard to convince the average person to download an app or visit a website more than once.<p>We felt this format was the best way to encourage users to subscribe and remain engaged with minimal effort on their part.<p>Would love any feedback.
======
bmlevy9
Can you guys do this for Firefly too? i'm going to that one and would love to
use it!

